# Changing Coolant



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i know this is lame as **** but i cant seen to figure out how to change the coolant in the goat can someone help me out and give me some tips thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Radiator drain is at the bottom driver side corner on the side tank. Can be tough to see, you may need to get underneath to find it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can't find it, just pull the lower rad hose off. Its better then nothing but will make a slight mess.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

From the picture it looks like you have a 05+ they have a drain kok like B-ville said. 04 GTO's don't have one and you have to pull the lower radator hose like Jpalamar said.


----------

